# Wi-Fi & Broadcom Corporation Device 4727 (Samsung N220)



## danny (Aug 12, 2011)

I've read the handbook as well as numerous posts about broadcom wifi cards in this forum. It seems like bwi and bwn-drivers are not recognizing my wifi-card. Im using freebsd 8.2, 64 Bit.

[cmd=]lspci | grep -i net[/cmd]

```
05:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation Device 4727 (rev 01)
09:00.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8040 PCI-E Fast Ethernet Controller
```

[cmd=]pciconf -lv[/cmd]

```
(...)
none2@pci0:5:0:0:       class=0x028000 card=0x051a185f chip=0x472714e4 rev=0x01 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Broadcom Corporation'
    class      = network
(...)
```
[cmd=]dmesg | grep pci5[/cmd]

```
pci5: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib1
[B]pci5: <network> at device 0.0 (no driver attached)[/B]
```

So theses are my bwi-settings:

/boot/loader.conf

```
if_bwi_load="YES"
bwi_v4_lp_ucode_load="YES"
```

/etc/rc.conf

```
wlans_bwi0="wlan0"
ifconfig_wlan0="WPA SYNCDHCP"
```
/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf

```
network={
        ssid="<my_essid>"
        psk="<my_key>"
}
```
After reboot only the wired device shows up.

[CMD=]ifconfig[/CMD]

```
msk0: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
        options=8010a<TXCSUM,VLAN_MTU,TSO4,LINKSTATE>
        ether 00:24:54:b3:0c:fb
        inet 192.168.1.57 netmask 0xffffff00 broadcast 192.168.1.255
        media: Ethernet autoselect (100baseTX <full-duplex>)
        status: active
lo0: flags=8049<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 16384
        options=3<RXCSUM,TXCSUM>
        inet6 fe80::1%lo0 prefixlen 64 scopeid 0x2 
        inet6 ::1 prefixlen 128 
        inet 127.0.0.1 netmask 0xff000000 
        nd6 options=3<PERFORMNUD,ACCEPT_RTADV>
```

I've successfully installed the firmwares as described in bwi manpage.

Same issue with bwn.

What am I missing?

PS: Sorry, CMD-Tag doesn't seem to work properly.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Aug 12, 2011)

You need to use *[code]* for system output, etc., not *[quote]*. And how the *[cmd]* tag works is explained here: 
http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=8816


----------



## danny (Aug 14, 2011)

O.K. thanks, I read your postings about formatting.


----------

